
Less than 24 hours on Udemy as an instructor and I’m close to leaving - nickjj
http://blog.nickjanetakis.com/post/133482093993/less-than-24-hours-on-udemy-as-an-instructor-and
======
DrScump
"There’s no way to see who bought your course in their interface at all... All
they do is e-mail you very basic information like the name of the student, the
coupon they used and how much it resulted in"

I'd expect that. Like any resale marketplace, they want to stay a middleman
between seller and buyer.

Similarly, ebay shrouds email and phone numbers between buyer and seller; it
will even _block_ messages that contain anything they can parse as an email
address or phone number.

~~~
nickjj
Yeah, but it's beyond just being a middleman.

Udemy doesn't even give you anonymous data in a way that's reasonable. A
simple table list of sales with dates, amounts and coupon codes used would be
good enough but you don't even get that.

You'd have to resort to manually copying information from the e-mails as they
come in, and then paste them into an excel sheet or rig up some trigger based
script to do this automatically.

